# For Us Cat Lovers Here...One Smart Kitty



## SeaBreeze (Aug 22, 2014)

Who says cat's are dumb...just the opposite!


----------



## Lee (Aug 22, 2014)

luv it and Suki deserves that treat after all that exercise. The only trick my guys know is how to hide under the bed when it's time for shots at the vet.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 22, 2014)

My cat comes when called, almost as well as my dog does.  I've taught one of my cats in the past to fetch, but I've gotten lazy in teaching tricks, just commands that may make them safe.  We take our cat camping with us, and he is loose along with our dog, in forested areas.  My cat doesn't like the vet either, luckily I don't have to take him in often.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 22, 2014)

I would never say that either Carolyn, but I hear that from hard-core dog lovers.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 23, 2014)

Carolyn, were they bull terriers like the one in this video?  I love these dogs!


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 23, 2014)

SnagglePuss would crawl under the obstacles just like Carolyn's cat. 

As for the carpet tricks, he does a few of those already - he'll throw up a hairball and roll up the carpet, and he'll go underneath it but only to hide and attack my bare feet. Needless to say I don't give him treats for this ... 

He retrieves rubber bands and paper balls, though, and he's pretty good at catching flies (the buzzing kind, not the right-field kind - still working on that one, but he doesn't seem to enjoy it very much). 

Oh, and he can hide in a bag or a box like nobody's business!


----------



## Ina (Aug 23, 2014)

Look out Carolyn, Phil's a pirate! :hide:


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 23, 2014)

Carolyn said:


> OMGosh SifuPhil...are you sure we don't own the same cat?



I don't know - does he look like this?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 23, 2014)

Miss Gracie is very sweet Carolyn, and yes, I've heard they were clowns.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 23, 2014)

Carolyn said:


> Well as a matter of fact...SifuPhil...hahaha...yes he does...



I'll be darned! Maybe they're long-lost brothers!


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 24, 2014)

Carolyn said:


> Or even twins...best we be thinkin' about getting their DNA done...



I'm afraid to find out what sort of sample we'd have to collect ... :cower:


----------

